# Anyone here is doing business with Stahls' Transfer Express



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Would like to know your opinion dealing with them. Good or bad. Thanks


----------



## BobMotep (Jan 21, 2013)

Love their plastisol numbers, the grid sheet on the back makes lining them up easy. Have never had a problem w/ any of their plastisol or digital transfers and they always ship quickly. I know a lot of people in my area that run whole "screenprint" businesses w/ their transfers and a heat press and have never heard a bad thing about them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

Just did my first order from transfer express, press the design on 6oz black tote bags easy application no problems.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We have used Transfer Express on occasion for years. Never had any issues. They are a little pricey however so we don't use as much now.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Expensive but high quality product, customer service ranges from great to mildly irritating. If you don't order often their website suspends your account so I have to call to get access or pricing. If you get pricing over the phone, make sure it includes "all" the charges, I had an unpleasant surprise once. Sometimes I get the feeling they are "trying to be nice", as if I am an inconvenience. Stop suspending my account and I will stop interrupting your day with questions. I don't want to be overly negative and will reiterate they do produce a high quality product.


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

Good for using their templates or #s. Way too expensive when using your own artwork. 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

We started using Transfer Express plastisol transfers in the beginning. We switched over to Versatrans EPT because of better pricing, larger transfers with gang sheeting and a quicker turnaround time. Qualities the same.


----------



## Grant Hill (May 10, 2013)

I have used them and have had no problems. The have an easy to use website and easy to edit templates. There are less expensive companies out there, but their quality and speed cant be beat.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

I have compared pricing and am surprised anyone can make money using their custom transfers. Way too expensive. I hear great reviews on quality, but how can anyone afford those custom transfers???


----------



## kenny1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Another great supplier is Apex. They offer a wide variety of heat transfers from screen print to digital.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Great quality but too expensive! For me FMexpression all day


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

Love them. Very quality product, trustworthy, pricing is competitive to my other supplier.


----------



## ShrnH (Aug 11, 2015)

I just started my own business with them. I started with them specifically because I have a few shirts with their transfers on them that are 7-8 years old and still looking good! Everyone is saying they are expensive but I thought they were cheaper than other transfer companies. Which ones am I missing?? Lol


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

ShrnH said:


> I just started my own business with them. I started with them specifically because I have a few shirts with their transfers on them that are 7-8 years old and still looking good! Everyone is saying they are expensive but I thought they were cheaper than other transfer companies. Which ones am I missing?? Lol


- Versatranz
- F&M Expressions


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

ShrnH said:


> Which ones am I missing?? Lol


Almost all of them apparently. 

TE have good pricing on their catalog designs but when you go custom the price sky rockets.


----------



## ShrnH (Aug 11, 2015)

Transfer Express is way cheaper than Versatrans!


----------



## Sues Shirts (May 17, 2011)

I Started using them a couple of years ago and they are great. I no longer make my own screens or ink anymore ! Ya ! this saves me a lot of time. They do get a little prices if you use there cad prints and for multiple colors.


----------



## jhoop371 (Jul 29, 2012)

I started off using them 4 years ago. I still do use them for basic designs but they are way to $$ if you use your own design. Their online designer is much better now as you can really customized your design. I use Versatranz for most of my orders now as I use my own designs more. Ganging and the size of Versatranz is great!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I've wrestled with this question for years.

I've been out of the game for a while but thinking of getting back in using Plastisol Transfers. I'm thinking of using TE designs which have more flexibility for customization but would not use them if I had my own designs as they are very expensive next to others. 

To justify their $, I think you have to take advantage of their complete turn-key system and have no time or money investment in graphics design software or screen printing equipment. Using their streamlined turnkey system and quick delivery on their designs modified to fit your needs is probably the best option.....in my opinion.


----------

